# Reverse On A Trike?????



## marc-triker (14 Oct 2008)

TADPOLE TRIKE.
has it been done already? 
if so please send me a link or 2.
reverse using the gears. Not pushing with feet on the floor lol


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Oct 2008)

Hands on front wheels?


----------



## marc-triker (14 Oct 2008)

lol


----------



## Night Train (14 Oct 2008)

I have been thinking about how to do a reverse gear, mainly for velomobile use. Currently velomobiles have a couple of holes in the fairing floor for feet to poke through. Reverse is then a backwards shuffle.

I am still thinking and playing with design ideas though they are on the back burner while I do more pressing things.


----------



## mickle (14 Oct 2008)

One of our cycles, the Zem four seater, has an automatic reverse gear.

I have no idea how it works..!


----------



## Andy in Sig (15 Oct 2008)

mickle said:


> One of our cycles, the Zem four seater, has an automatic reverse gear.
> 
> I have no idea how it works..!



Automatic????

Does that mean that it just trips into reverse when it feels like it?


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Oct 2008)

A coaster brake in the rear hub will act as a reverse gear when stopped.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Oct 2008)

Not on all the omafietsen I've ridden.


----------



## velocidad (15 Oct 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> A coaster brake in the rear hub will act as a reverse gear when stopped.



can't see how that would work really, can you explain?

the scooterbike trike has a reverse ( not really the sort of trike your talking about though marc-triker, but the principal should be the same)

cheers, velocidad


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Oct 2008)

velocidad said:


> can't see how that would work really, can you explain?
> 
> the scooterbike trike has a reverse ( not really the sort of trike your talking about though marc-triker, but the principal should be the same)
> 
> cheers, velocidad



Some coaster brakes will lock with a hard pedal push and then run the hub backwards, you cannot use the gears of course and the reverse gear will be fairly high, the older sturmey archers were like this, don't know about the new ones.


----------



## mickle (15 Oct 2008)

It's one of these; http://www.zem.ch/en/ the four seater, and automatic in the sense that when the captain pedals backwards it goes backwards. Sachs seven speed hubs.


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Oct 2008)

The hands-on-wheels thing works well on a tadpole without mudguards.

Ben


----------



## byegad (15 Oct 2008)

It's so easy to put a foot down and push back on a trike I don't think anyone will be interested in developing and mass producing a gizzmo to do by pedalling. Yes there a a few devices out there to do the job, but they're not exactly a volume seller.

On my QNT I can get a roll back by moving slowly forward and braking hard, releasing the brakes as the wheel stops and before the frame unflexes. Not useful for a long reverse but good for backing up to close the back gate without getting up from the trike!


----------



## Cullin (30 Jan 2009)

Like Ben, hands in the spokes as the ICE Q's mudgaurds are only supported on the inside.


----------



## marc-triker (30 Jan 2009)

i did it with a nexus 7 with pedal back brake simply by disconecting the brake from from where it anchor's to the chain stay. i only tested it at very low speed but when it engaged to reverse and the trike was still travelling forward it felt like the trike was driving my feet. at the time of the test runs there was no brakes connected apart from the hub.
so the theory works and like anything its good and bad points. i would consider converting my complete gear system on the Trice Classic and get a Mountain drive 4 the front end.

HOPE THIS HELPS ALL YOU GUYS AND GALS OUT THERE


----------



## marc-triker (30 Jan 2009)

i'm interested in finding out if it works only with the 7speed hub. i am concidering buying a NEXUS 8 for mine.


----------

